# Gentoo mit Core 2 Duo E6600

## capser

Hallo erstmal,

ich weiss es gab schon die ein oder andere Diskussion zum thema core duo aber hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem noch ein wenig weiterhelfen. Jedenfalls habe ich mir nun auch den neuen Prozessor bestellt und hoffe das er heute oder morgen bei mir eintrifft.

Ich würde gerne weiterhin Gentoo nutzen, bin noch eher anfänger, aber bisher immer sehr zufrieden damit gewesen, und möchte damit auch weiter arbeiten. 

Nur stellt sich beim core duo wohl die Frage welche cflags man setzten muss um den Prozessor optimal zu nutzen.

Und die wichtigste frage vor weg welche Install CD ist am besten, habe gelesen das man die amd64 nehmen kann oder aber die x86 da weiss ich leider nicht genau welche vorteile mir welche wahl bringt ?

Und bei den CFlags würde ich gerne das sich stabilität und leistung im gleichgewicht sind... gibt es da schon gute möglichkeiten, oder was ist da zu raten?

würde mich freuen wenn mir vielleicht jemand tipps geben könnte, womit man zurzeit am besten fährt

besten dank und gruss

capser

----------

## Finswimmer

Evtl ist hier was für dich dabei: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

----------

## capser

Hi, 

ja vielen dank das hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen, und denke das hilft mir bestimmt erheblich weiter... zumindest in bezug auf cflags, das einzige ist halt, das dort leider ja nur von vermutetetn lösungen ausgegangen wird, und dachte das vielleicht schon einige erfarhung gesammelt haben was event schneller ist ?

Ebenso würde mich mal interessieren ob es vorteile oder eher nachteile bringt die 64 bit variante zu nehmen. 

Und natürlich das problem mit welcher installationscd ich anfange, ob nun mit der x86 oder der für amd64...

wäre klasse wenn mir da noch jemand weiterhelfen könnte

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *capser wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> ja vielen dank das hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen, und denke das hilft mir bestimmt erheblich weiter... zumindest in bezug auf cflags, das einzige ist halt, das dort leider ja nur von vermutetetn lösungen ausgegangen wird, und dachte das vielleicht schon einige erfarhung gesammelt haben was event schneller ist ?
> 
> Ebenso würde mich mal interessieren ob es vorteile oder eher nachteile bringt die 64 bit variante zu nehmen. 
> ...

 

64bit sind viele sachen masked. Wenn man nicht sooooo sehr auf testing gehen will, sollte mal x86 nehmen. amd64 ist allerdings ein wenig schneller...

----------

## capser

 *Quote:*   

> 64bit sind viele sachen masked. Wenn man nicht sooooo sehr auf testing gehen will, sollte mal x86 nehmen. amd64 ist allerdings ein wenig schneller...

 

hmmm... habe mal geschaut wie das so bei meinen Packeten aussieht, das ganze soll hautpsächlich als VDR genutzt werden, und die da sind sogar viele Pakete schon als stable. Von daher würde ich dann ja sogar fast eher zu einem amd64 install greifen.

Oder ist der geschwindikeitsvorteil nicht ehrwenenswert?

Und ansonsten kann man doch zur no 1-2 plugins doch auch unter ner 64bit umgebung zum laufen bringen oder?

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *capser wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   64bit sind viele sachen masked. Wenn man nicht sooooo sehr auf testing gehen will, sollte mal x86 nehmen. amd64 ist allerdings ein wenig schneller... 
> 
> hmmm... habe mal geschaut wie das so bei meinen Packeten aussieht, das ganze soll hautpsächlich als VDR genutzt werden, und die da sind sogar viele Pakete schon als stable. Von daher würde ich dann ja sogar fast eher zu einem amd64 install greifen.
> 
> Oder ist der geschwindikeitsvorteil nicht ehrwenenswert?
> ...

 

also bei mir hat es sich bisher gelohnt...! das sollte möglich sein..!

mfg

scup

----------

## capser

Ja dann sage ich doch schonmal vielen dank und werde mal mein glück mit der 64bit version versuchen

----------

## SkaaliaN

und!? wie siehts aus!? Ist es die richtige Wahl?!? Welche CFLAGS hast du genutzt?

Gruß

Scup

----------

## capser

Hi,

also da ich spontan noch mal aud den Wiesn vorbei geschaut habe, bin ich leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, und werde heute abend mal anfangen.

Habe mir aber vor mit folgenden CFLAGS zu arbeiten und werde dann mal berichten wie gut es läuft...

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

gruss

capser

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich hoffe mal das die Unterstützung komplett da ist. Nicht das der nur mit 80 % Leistung läuft oder so...  :Confused: 

MfG

Scup

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was für ein Board hast du denn? Will mir eventuell auch so ein Teil zulegen. Es geht mir dabei, um die Unterstützung der Lan- und IDE-Controller.

----------

## SkaaliaN

ASUS P5WDH Deluxe

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ASUS P5WDH Deluxe

 Und da funktionieren LAN, IDE und SATA mit der Gentoo 2006.1 CD?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Also mit der CD hatte ich keine Probs. Ich weiß im Moment alt nur noch nicht welche Version ich nehmen soll...! Hatte die Disk auch nur zum kopieren drin...! Musste ein paar Sachen von meinen Linuxpartitionen haben

LG

Scup

----------

## SkaaliaN

und? wie siehts aus? Hat die Installtion geklappt?

LG

Scup

----------

